# Soldiers from North and South Korea exchange fire along border - 6 August 2007



## Sig_Des (6 Aug 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/08/06/koreas-gunfire.html

Soldiers from North and South Korea exchange fire along border
Last Updated: Monday, August 6, 2007 | 9:19 AM ET 
The Associated Press

North and South Korean soldiers briefly exchanged gunfire along their border Monday, the office of South Korea's Joint Chiefs of Staff said.

North Korean soldiers fired several shots toward a South Korean guard post in the eastern part of the Demilitarized Zone that divides the Korean Peninsula.

South Korean soldiers immediately returned fire, a statement said.

No South Korean soldiers were hurt. It was unclear if anyone was hurt on the northern side and comment there was not immediately available.

The United Nations Military Armistice Commission, which supervises the agreement that ended the 1950-53 Korean War, said in a statement it would investigate.

The conflict ended in a ceasefire, not a peace treaty, meaning that the two Koreas are still technically at war. North Korea's testing of a nuclear weapon last year raised tension in the region, but six-party disarmament talks that include the United States, Russia, China, Japan and the two Koreas are continuing.

The shooting comes a day ahead of working-level talks to agree on the details of an aid-for-disarmament deal with Pyongyang in the truce village of Panmunjom that separates the two Koreas.

North Korea has already received 50,000 tonnes of heavy fuel oil from Seoul in return for the shutdown of its sole operating nuclear reactor and accepting inspections by the International Atomic Energy Agency.

The energy-starved North is to eventually get further economic incentives equivalent to 950,000 tonnes of heavy fuel oil in return for irreversibly disabling the reactor and ending all nuclear programs, but has yet to set a deadline.

Such incidents occur every few years. In July 2006 soldiers from the two Koreas exchanged fire along the heavily fortified border.

Their navies fought deadly skirmishes off their west coast in 1999 and 2002.


----------



## Franko (6 Aug 2007)

So it's a normal occurrence then? Strange that it doesn't make the headlines as much as the Navy tiffs.

Regards


----------



## Sig_Des (6 Aug 2007)

I guess every couple of years, you just need to let off some steam. Interesting timing for it.


----------



## MikeL (6 Aug 2007)

Korea Demilitarized Zone Incidents

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/dmz-list.htm


----------



## Franko (6 Aug 2007)

MikeL said:
			
		

> Korea Demilitarized Zone Incidents
> 
> http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/ops/dmz-list.htm



Geebus....Kim sure knows how to push his luck doesn't he?

Regards


----------



## HItorMiss (6 Aug 2007)

Certainly seems the DPRK likes to keep things intresting down there, I applaud the professionalism of the ROK soldiers many of those incidents could have escalated to critical mass very quickly.


----------



## DaveTee (9 Aug 2007)

I remember reading an article in National Geographic where they went along with a South Korean patrol along the DMZ and got shot at...Seems like this happens a lot, as the previous posts pointed out. Most likely a journalist with nothing to write about...


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Aug 2007)

DaveTee said:
			
		

> Most likely a journalist with nothing to write about...



Or maybe the timing of the incident?



> The shooting comes a day ahead of working-level talks to agree on the details of an aid-for-disarmament deal with Pyongyang in the truce village of Panmunjom that separates the two Koreas.


----------



## megany (9 Aug 2007)

My understanding is that the frequency of such events has declined with the ROK's introduction of the "Sunshine Policy" towards the DPRK.


----------



## DaveTee (9 Aug 2007)

I'm not really sure. I just remember news articles about how there were always skirmishes etc but i have no idea. I'm assuming your right with the timing...possibly meant to stall talks or something similar.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Aug 2007)

DaveTee said:
			
		

> possibly meant to stall talks or something similar.



No, the DPRK has no interest in stalling the talks.  They do however have interest in reminding all parties involved of their belligerence and keeping the South nervous.  Incidents like these are minor in nature but are a constant reminder to the South of the DPRK's tendency towards the use of force. IMHO, the more belligerent the DPRK acts, the more they are likely to get in aid from the international comunity. That's the problem with the appeasement aid for disarmament policy


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2007)

Hmm..... who was it that said: "peace in our time"?...

wrong country but.... same story IMHO


----------



## max flinch (9 Aug 2007)

NK has been up to a lot of things along the border for many years.

http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/dprk/kpa-tunnels.htm


----------



## megany (9 Aug 2007)

Max, that article also fails to mention that the American military believes there to be up to 20 additional tunnels along the border that have yet to be found.  It wouldn't be a surprise, especially with the size of the DPRK military.

I had a chance to visit one of the tunnels while on a tour to the DMZ in April 2005 - they were small, cramped and damp.  Sized for two Koreans running side by side in all gear with little to no extra space or headroom.


----------



## geo (9 Aug 2007)

Heh.... Now that the North has +/- agreed to decommission their nuclear enrichment reactor, they can now start playing another game.... to get more concessions at a later date


----------

